# Hilton's???



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

cant get the page to open from home or the office...... anyone else having problems??


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

not working for me either. server must be down


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Just switched over to a newer, bigger, faster server and had a hard time contacting the registrar toi point the name www.hiltonsoffshore.com to the www.Realtime-Navigator.com server.

Just go to www.Realtime-Navigator.comand you should have no problem. I expect the hiltonsoffshore name to propagate in the next few hours and everything will be back to normal.

My apologies for the inconvenience.

Tom Hilton


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks...... just wanted to see just how far the poo poo water had pushed southeast thus far. its already at the horseshoes and we havent seen anything yet


----------

